# Newborn noises - are these normal?



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

My 4 week old DD makes a lot of noises when we lay her down to sleep...she is still sort of asleep but starts wiggling and stretching and making a lot of noises...some of which sound like a goat to me. She seems to be breathing fine but my mom seemed concerned bc she'd never heard a baby make that noise. Anyone else experience this? She doesn't make this sound unless she's sleeping.

Cindy


----------



## Amber Lion (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh yes!! I was shocked by how noisy Addie was, but everyone else in my DDC was experiencing it too. She's quieted down as she's gotten older, but as a newborn she was constantly making weird noises when she was asleep.


----------



## MommyToElla (Jun 2, 2005)

my dd is a grunter.. sounds like a goat!


----------



## wild fire child (Jun 25, 2008)

DS's first nickname was dragonbaby because of all his funny noises


----------



## nudhistbudhist (Jan 13, 2009)

we have a "piggy" over here..grunt and snuffling


----------



## briccagrl (Aug 31, 2008)

Same here..my LO was incredibly noisy in the beginning. I was worried at times as well thinking he was having problems breathing. Thankfully he is much quieter now.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2007)

Our baby made goat/sheep/cat/velociraptor noises for her first 2 months. Now she doesn't anymore and we miss it







I was worried too at first that it wasn't normal... but it is. Enjoy those (not-so)little noises while they last


----------



## laurelg (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juliav* 
Our baby made goat/sheep/cat/*velociraptor* noises for her first 2 months. Now she doesn't anymore and we miss it







I was worried too at first that it wasn't normal... but it is. Enjoy those (not-so)little noises while they last

LOL! I thought I would be the only one who thought DD sounded like a velociraptor.

I think we've seen Jurassic Park one too many times.


----------



## HAPU (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh yes my bub is 3 weeks old and is really noisy! I was quite surprised at the little sounds he makes


----------



## mermaid27 (Dec 10, 2007)

Another one here, DD was exactly like this. But now she is 4 months old and it's ok...


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

My first ds was soooo loud. I almost got the video camera out to film him to show the doctor because I was convinced it was not OK. My first dd was a silent sleeper and I was constantly putting my hand on her chest to make sure she was breathing







. Goes both ways I guess


----------



## Harmony08 (Feb 4, 2009)

I had to put my head under a pillow to get any sleep when he was new. So noisy.


----------



## Say (Feb 19, 2009)

When mine is sound asleep, she moans and groans, goes 'haaa, haaaa, haaaa' and makes little shrieks. We think it's hilarious! I've gotten some odd looks when I'm out and she's hidden in my wrap.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I think I slept better last night bc I didn't worry as much about the noises she was making. Haha - I was considering tape recording the goat noises to play for her dr too...didn't really know how I would describe it for him.

Cindy


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

This just made me laugh! My baby boy is 7 weeks and still making those little sleep noises as we call them!


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

i miss the new born noises, they were so sweet! of course ds makes some pretty awesome sounds now too, but i loved the snuffling grunting huffing noises he made in his sleep then.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

DS has made some strange noises in his sleep. The kind that I would wake up and wonder what the heck that sound was. Grunting was the big one for at night.

They were his "I'm still sleeping" noises. Interestingly, he made different noises when napping in the wrap then he did when laying in bed at night. The nap noises are the "I'm still sleeping so don't put me down" noises. Those ones sound more like a kitten. I swear he purred once.


----------



## Cartesia (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah, our babe went "shnurf shnurf shnurf" and also made teradactyl noises. Or donkey hee-haws. VERY loud, with lots of flopping around. I thought he was super congested but apparently its totally normal and now he is like a log at night until he wakes to nurse.


----------



## amberg007 (Jul 15, 2008)

I posted almost this exact question 5 months ago when my Dd was a newborn! hehe...it's totally normal, no worries


----------



## cagnew (Oct 1, 2007)

I actually took my ds to a pulmanary specialist over this. He is fine. I feel silly... should have checked here first....


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

That is funny cagnew...but I can see myself doing that too. Thank goodness for mothering.com. Glad your little one is fine!

Cindy


----------

